
Bitbucket announces Connect platform - beliu
https://blog.bitbucket.org/2015/06/10/atlassian-connect-for-bitbucket-a-new-way-to-extend-your-workflow-in-the-cloud/
======
beliu
Here are some of the interesting things coming to the Bitbucket platform:

Code search: [https://sourcegraph.com/](https://sourcegraph.com/) Code
quality: [https://www.bithound.io/](https://www.bithound.io/),
[https://www.codacy.com/](https://www.codacy.com/) Code analytics:
[http://stiltsoft.com/](http://stiltsoft.com/) Deployment:
[http://cloudcannon.com/](http://cloudcannon.com/),
[https://platform.sh/](https://platform.sh/) Crash and exception handling:
[https://rollbar.com/](https://rollbar.com/) Rapid integration:
[http://www.wittified.com/](http://www.wittified.com/) Cloud IDE:
[https://codeanywhere.com/](https://codeanywhere.com/),
[https://codeanywhere.com/](https://codeanywhere.com/)

~~~
LukeHoersten
Thanks for the list. Lots of good projects in here!

~~~
ddbennett
The developer documentation is here for anyone interested in developing their
own Bitbucket add-on projects.

[https://developer.atlassian.com/static/bitbucket/](https://developer.atlassian.com/static/bitbucket/)

------
Sbn
Who else thinks bitbucket is better than github? And that even if its not, we
should host a copy of repos on bitbucket too, because competition is good?

EDIT: (For git non-pro's like me)

How does one create a copy? After creating an empty repo on the web interface:

git remote add bitbucket <url of the repo>

How does one keep it updated?

git push bitbucket <branchname>

\---------------------------------

Or if you'd like to always keep the bitbucket repo in sync every time you do a
git push origin (preferred method):

`git remote set-url --add --push origin <url of the repo>`

~~~
nadams
> Who else thinks bitbucket is better than github?

Each service has it's pros/cons. Github charges you for private repositories
while bitbucket offers them for free. But with bitbucket you are limited to
only 5 collaborators - so it's not really useful for anything but personal
repo hosting. I teach classes on occasion (obviously more than 5 students) and
I pre-provision repos on my own source code hosting service but I also allow
the students to get a free private repo from github (they are free if you say
you are using it for a class).

> And that even if its not, we should host a copy of repos on bitbucket too,
> because competition is good?

It's very unlikely and rare that github would go down or be shutdown but due
to google code shutting down I've learned that - it's not a good idea to keep
your project (code) in a central location. You can mirror it - but if you
aren't running the service yourself be ready to jump ship to either shutdown
or changing of features. Github did remove downloads at one point but
reintroduced them as releases.

More and more employers are (incorrectly) using github as a CV for developers.
So I think github will be the primary source code hosting service for awhile
until people realize that a user's github profile is not a proper CV.

~~~
authorityaction
Bitbucket offers unlimited collaborators if you have a University email
address - [https://www.atlassian.com/software/views/bitbucket-
academic-...](https://www.atlassian.com/software/views/bitbucket-academic-
license.jsp)

That may be useful for your classes and students.

~~~
nadams
I didn't know about that - they seem to keep that pretty hidden. In contrast
github makes it very visible that they support academics.

In any case - the one benefit of running my own is that not only can I pre-
provision the repos but the accounts as well. Getting students to use git is a
challenge itself (it can be rather difficult to use if you don't understand
the idea behind it - and pushing using SSH can also be difficult if you have
never used SSH or keys before) but putting an account they can use/login with
in their hands is half the battle.

~~~
timv
_they seem to keep that pretty hidden._

It's explicitly stated on their plans/pricing page, I don't think that really
counts as "hidden"

[https://bitbucket.org/plans](https://bitbucket.org/plans)

~~~
nadams
Compare that to github who has a whole subdomain dedicated to their academic
offers:

[https://education.github.com/](https://education.github.com/)

------
iamcreasy
Can anyone tell me, why GitHub doesn't have this feature yet?

Every time I need to browse through the code on GitHub, I need to download the
project and open it in an IDE. Very lengthy process. On the other hand this
approach looks novel.

~~~
efnx
I usually just search within the repo, that works well.

It's a bit funny - some of these features github already has like code search
and commit statistics. On bit bucket you have to pay for the plugin.

One thing I wish github had was bitbucket's commit list with the line graph.
That's helpful.

~~~
iamcreasy
Say, I want to see the definition of a class.

If I try to search the repository using just the name of the class; the result
is very messy. It shows me everywhere the class has been used. But that's not
what I want. I want to go to the definition and BitBucket Connect demonstrates
exactly that.

~~~
amccloud
Don't most languages have a symbol to denote a class definition. Search for
that: class Namespace

~~~
iamcreasy
Yes, that's helpful. Thank you.

------
zenocon
Tried CodeSearch, but after installing it and clicking on it, it shows a form
that says it will "be available soon for private repos" and asks for a bunch
of information.

Tried the Graph plugin also -- after installing it and clicking on it, it
shows a blank page.

The HipChat integration works well, but they've had that for some time now.

~~~
sqs
The Sourcegraph Code Search add-on will be available for private repositories
soon. You can check it out on public code in the meantime; e.g.,
[https://bitbucket.org/sourcegraph/atlassian-
rest/addon/com.s...](https://bitbucket.org/sourcegraph/atlassian-
rest/addon/com.sourcegraph.bitbucket.addon/launch-search) and
[https://bitbucket.org/sqs/go-
aria/addon/com.sourcegraph.bitb...](https://bitbucket.org/sqs/go-
aria/addon/com.sourcegraph.bitbucket.addon/launch-search).

------
justinwr
Great news for anyone that doesn't care at all about protecting their SCM with
MFA.

~~~
philjohn
I just don't get the reticence to implement it - I added 2FA to a customer
facing app we produce in less than a week - and most of that time was coming
up with a nice/pretty setup workflow to enable it on your account.

~~~
deanclatworthy
From what I've read, it seems because of the complications of the global
Atlassian accounts across multiple domains.

------
arthurcolle
not to be confused with Stripe Connect:

[https://stripe.com/connect](https://stripe.com/connect)

~~~
pearjuice
Not to be confused with Facebook Connect, Garmin Connect, Adobe Connect, TI
Connect and hundreds of others either. There are two hard things in software
development; cache invalidation and naming things.

~~~
zimpenfish
You forgot "and off-by-one errors".

